
Static libs do not modular make - crispweed
http://upcoder.com/18/static-libs-do-not-modular-make
======
mannykannot
Many paragraphs into this article, the author writes "[I realized] with a kind
of mild shock that _static libraries are actually just archives of object
files_." [emphasis in original.]

The issues that the author is concerned with here seem to be mainly
misunderstandings arising from not knowing this beforehand.

~~~
crispweed
Yes, but I've seen other people go through the same chain of reasoning, and
make the same mistake (and this is what led me to write the article).

~~~
mannykannot
That is a fair point - I should have thought back to the time when I knew even
less than I do now.

